# Doggie doo's



## trubylynne (Apr 14, 2013)

This is a recipe that I have seen more of lately.  I first discovered it in 1980.  My family loves it.

you will need

wax paper

1 stick unsalted butter

1 cup sugar

1/2 cup milk

3 tablespoons cocoa

1 teaspoon vanilla

1 cup smooth peanut butter

3 cups quick oats

melt butter, sugar, milk and cocoa in 3 quart saucepan, being careful not to scorch milk.

when mixture comes to a boil, boil for one solid minute, stirring constantly.

remove from heat, add vanilla, peanut butter and oatmeal, mixing completely.

quickly drop by teaspoonfuls onto wax paper about an inch apart.  let stay until cooled.  try not to eat them all in one sitting!


----------



## bigblue (Apr 14, 2013)

that was our after school snack way back when

but it had to be chunky peanut butter (i think ,i was only in 1st grade)


----------

